# Looking for help in painting a boat



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 30 foot sailboat, currently in the Pensacola Shipyard that I looking for help to either:

1. Help me do the final topcoat or

2. Do the final topcoat without my help.

I thought I would spray it, but the wind and proximity of the boats around me has me second guessing that. The alternative would be tip and roll. While not an expert sprayer, I have never tipped and rolled. The plan is to use Sterling paint. If anyone has recommendations or wants to help (and get paid also), please contact me either by pm or 850 857 1039.

Thanks Ed


----------

